# [tty] Accès aux différents TTY impossible [Résolu]

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis sur une installation fraiche et j'ai essayé de basculer depuis le serveur X sur d'autres tty (CTRL+ALT +Fx).

Je me retrouve sur un écran noir sans rien dessus. Si j'essaie de revenir à l'interface graphique avec le CTRL+ALT + Fx,

impossible de retrouver l'interface graphique. Je suis obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton on/off du portable quelques secondes pour l'éteindre,

et relancer l'ordinateur.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce type de problème ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello

Quelle est ta carte graphique ? emerge --info STP  :Wink: 

Et quelle est ta configuration noyau ? Utilises-tu un framebuffer ?

Si tu actives le service acpi, tu pourras éteindre proprement ton ordi avec le bouton off, qui lancera un shutdown.

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 cartes graphiques:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fd4 (rev a1)
```

Pour le moment le X se lance en vesa car le driver intel ne semble pas vouloir se charger,et idem pour le nvidia.

Mais il me semble que la carte nvidia prends le relai que pour les application gourmande en GPU (ivy bridge). Mais sur xorg,

ça ne fonctionne pas. Il faudrait passer par bumblebee, et encore là, ce n'est pas certain que ça marche suivant les modèles des cartes.

Pour le framebuffer:

```
CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
```

J'ai sorti que les options FB qui me semble important. Je peux poster l'intégralité de mon .config au besoin  :Smile: 

voici le emerge --info

```
root@onkyo [ ~ ] :: emerge --info

Portage 2.3.6-r5 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.10.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     8074452 total,   7282220 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Sep 2013 05:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r1000

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r1000, 3.3.2-r1000

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apng bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread extras flac gd gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lame mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd python readline resolvconf sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xml xscreensaver zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel ice1724 intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK
```

----------

## zerros

j'oubliais, acpi est déjà installé. Mais il ne semble pas prendre le relai quand j'essai de switcher entre les tty.

[edit] Je viens de faire le test en appuyant sur le bouton quand j'essaie de switcher entre les tty, et c'est ok. il s'éteint proprement.

Je n'attendais juste pas assez longtemps.

----------

## zerros

Bonnnn, je suis un gros boulettttt. Il me manquait le framebuffer intel  :Smile: 

C'est tout OK maintenant  :Very Happy:  Merci. Sans toi, je n'aurai pas eu l'idée d'aller vérifier ça sur mon kernel  :Smile: 

----------

